# Loch Ness...with pictures



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Stayed at Loch Ness camping and caravan park last week and thought I would give you some information about the site and the people that now own it.

Arrived at the site Tuesday 5pm, we had already booked in advance so there was going to be no problem getting a space.

We met Rob (son of the owner) and he told us to choose a pitch and not to worry about paying, as this could be done in the morning, very easy going and accommodating person to deal with.

I then had the pleasure of spending some time with his father also named Rob, what a friendly and informative man he is, we got talking about motorhomes and his site, it turns out that he is a experienced motorhomer of 20yrs, having had several motorhomes and travelled extensively.

He bought this site only 3 seasons ago, and is in the process of making many alterations to the site.

When I said informative, he was a mind of information about other campsites to use and also wild camping, I did not need to ask, and he just volunteered the information freely.

To sum up this site, the toilet and shower facilities were very good (even my teenage daughter commented how good they are), very clean and most seems as if it was only recently installed, the pitches have plenty of space although I did have some problem with levelling the van (there was a JCB working on flattening out the unused pitches though).

It was a quiet site while we visited and because of the size of the site I don't think anyone would be disturbed, even in the summer months when it gets busier, they have a bar and also serve food, they have a waste area dedicated to grey and chemical which you reverse into (looks new) plenty of fresh water dotted around the site and beautiful views.

Some pictures of the site.


















These two pictures are the view from the motorhome.



















The next picture is of the mountain we cycled up (well pushed most of the way) just so you could get a better idea of the site, the things I do for MHF'S.










These are the views.




























Thought I would show you these, they are Thursday morning with the mist surrounding us, the pictures don't really do it justice but I hope you get the picture.




























If anyone is travelling to Scotland I can recommend this site.

http://www.lochnesscaravanandcampingpark.co.uk/

MHS….Rob


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

You have some amazing photo's there, well done. Hm! but ...........................i got one of the Loch ness monster









ok so he was made of stone!!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Loch Ness*

Brilliant piccys Rob looks really nice there was it expensive? and did you get to see the monster after a few bevvies in the bar :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Great pics and hopefully later this year we will be able to use the site.

Thanks 

peedee


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Hi mhs, 
great photos, We are hoping to go there end of this month, was that bar open???? *hick*   

I'd best think about booking soon!   8O


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we also stayed at this site, in fact i think i entered it into the campsite database.

I thought exactly the same of the site and the owner, very accommodating and lovely scenery


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine,

Yes we got the obligatory nessy, only thing is his head is missing, it comes in 4 parts, head, 2 parts of the body and the tail, or supposed to, ours as I say, is headless. 8O 


Thanks Jacqui,

We were charged £19.00 per night, that was for 4 persons, myself, wife, daughter 18 and son 14, I think most places now charge 14yr olds as adults, so 4 adults.
No did not see the monster (well except one morning, when I looked in the mirror) :lol: 

Hi peedee,

You won’t be disappointed, there is plenty around you to see and visit, only wish we had more time there, we were moving on to Dornoch, further up the Highlands.


MHS…Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mat how are things,

Yes the bar was open....would you believe, me the generous guy I am, when service is good I tend to reward it, well I offered Rob the owner a drink the one night, to my amazement he just had a soft drink, was fully expecting whiskey.

Hi Dave hope all is well, read about your travels in the newsletter, sounds like your having a good time.

Rob the owner of the site seems to have a passion, not just for making money, but also for people who visit there, to really enjoy themselves.

MHS...Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Cracking photo's Rob, I wondered where you had gone recently, now I know!

pete.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,

Lovely pics,might give it a try.

Is there a Debenhams? :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Madam asks and Homer answers.

Debenhams Inverness
Total distance: 28.7 miles (46.1 km )
Total estimated time: 43 min 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

A picture says a thousand words but those pics nearer a million.

Definatley stuck that down as a place to go.

Many thanks mHs - Wicked, absolutely wicked.


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello Rob,
fantastic photos, we used the same site at new year fantastic place.
the drive round the loch was fantastic.
make me want to drive up there now.
all the best
Twodogs


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks pusser, glad you enjoyed the pictures, you won't be disappointed if you go.

Hi Twodogs..Ian I think isn't it, we met briefly at Tackerwotsit, I remembered reading about you going to this site for new year, thats what made me look into going myself.

I did mention to the owner Rob about you being there, he said they had a great time, you a lucky so and so :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## 92492 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I stayed on this campsite in 1972, 1975 and 1976, when I was a young lad, infact the first time I bunked off school for a week. I also climbed (walked) the same mountain in 1975, if was a blazing hot day by the time we got to the top. With a distinct lack of water, since when does the sun shine in Scotland?

regards


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Rob

Great post , nice pictures too. We will get up there sometime, I am wondering about the cycleway that is shown as running along that bank of Loch Ness past this camp site. At the Sustrans web site ( http://tinyurl.com/6xgcd )it is shown as an on/road cycleway near the campsite and then traffic free on past Invermoriston. Near the camp site is it one of those cycletracks that are just a white line separating you from the speeding traffic or a proper job? I think it is called "The Great Glen Cycle Route"

Mike

P.S. now I have made the map bigger it looks as thought the cycleway is on a small road anyway!  but would still like to hear your first hand recollections


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Hi Rob,

We stayed there last May. One of the best sites we have come across.

Had to keep my wife locked in our motorhome all night as it was the mating season for 'Nessy'!!!!!!!!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Great Pic's Rob, Glad to hear you enjoyed yourselves, what a nice looking site! Mand and I fancy Scotland again later this year, and that spot looks ideal! 8) 



M&D


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi MHS Rob......Fantastic..... we were there the first few weeks Rob had taken over and we've always vowed to return.... hopefully before this year is out. :lol: 

Parked on the Lochside..... sideways(broadside even) and he came out and helped us.....Have all the pics you have and use them as a desktop b/ground..... loved it so much..mmm... so jealous :roll: 

It was October and him indoors wanted to watch the footie..... he's English, and his team was playing....Rob kept the TV room/bar open just for that and his son brought his meal in and accompanied him... and tried v hard to cheer at the right times!!! Lovely memories...thanks for that :lol: 

Did you cross the road and walk on the Forestry Commission path going towards Levishie? 
Must stop dreamin' and return to reality 8O  

Where else did you go??

happy trails

sugarplum


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> carter
> Weekender
> Joined: Sep 22, 2004
> Posts: 20
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: now thats bunking off school with a difference.

Hi Mike (spykal)
Sorry for the delay in answering, have been away again to Devon for a few days.

About the cycle track I'm afraid I'm not to sure, we used the pavement down to Invermoriston where the cycle track took us up the mountain.

Directly across from the site entrance there are steps leading up to a cycle track, not sure if this is the one your talking about, when I say steps I mean someone has cut them out of the bank and added some timber, but to be honest it's easier to cycle down to Invermoriston on the pavement, and pick it up there, I strongly advise people not to attempt cycling on this road (A82) stick to the pavement or track.

Having limited time there we were only able to cycle around Invermoriston and up the mountain so can't be of more help there I'm afraid, if you visit Lochness heaven web site, I put the link on my first post, ask Rob the owner about the cycle track, he will, I'm sure, be more than willing to help.



> Rudderman
> Had to keep my wife locked in our motorhome all night as it was the mating season for 'Nessy'!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol:

Hi Dave,

Yes it was a great time, as I stated earlier I only wish we had more time there, if you do go you won't be disappointed the views are stunning.

Sugarplum wrote


> It was October and him indoors wanted to watch the footie..... he's English, and his team was playing....Rob kept the TV room/bar open just for that and his son brought his meal in and accompanied him... and tried v hard to cheer at the right times!!! Lovely memories...thanks for that


That about sums up what I have been saying about the atmosphere at this site, nothing seems too much trouble.



> Did you cross the road and walk on the Forestry Commission path going towards Levishie?


I think that is also the cycle track now that I referred to in Skycals reply.

Glad you enjoyed seeing the pictures and it brought back many happy memories.

MHS….Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob

Thanks for that information, just what I wanted to know :wink: , The site is now on our list of "places to visit"....trouble is there are too many and not enough time :lol: but that is one we will hopefully do later this year.

Mike


----------

